# Incline Bench vs Flat Bench



## Doublebase (Apr 18, 2005)

My goal is gaining mass.  Should I just do flat bench for my chest and not incline bench?  Is it pointless for me to do 3 sets of incline after my 4 sets of flat?


----------



## Decker (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't think it's pointless.  That's what I do.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 18, 2005)

The pectorial can only be HIT one way, you cannot isolate the upper chest.

Now thats not to say that incline bench presses are useless but what they do is shift the balance more to the delts.. (imagine if you kept going up to a very high incline you will just be doing shoulder pressing), 

I would personally only use inclines if i reached a sticking point on my bench, or if a person has a big chest but small delts which are out of proportions and wants to place more emphasis on delts.

For mass I would just do bench pressing until a sticking point is reached (if your not gaining anywhere else then it probley isnt a sticking point but is probley under nutrition/overtraining), then I would cut down my benching slightly and add another chest exersise.


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

I believe inclines to be just as valuable, if not more valuable than flat benches. I would include both in my program for total chest mass.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

its not useless as much as its useful for purposes other than what most people use it for. do a search for more in depth discussion of this issue.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 18, 2005)

I think incline is a harder lift than flat.  I would definetly not neglect incline press.  If I had to choose between flat and incline I would take the incline.


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I believe inclines to be just as valuable, if not more valuable than flat benches. I would include both in my program for total chest mass.



And yes, I use inclines to build my upper pectorals.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> And yes, I use inclines to build my upper pectorals.



lol, just couldn't help yourself could you.

we haven't had one of these debates for a while, its due time for one...wish i could grab some popcorn for the show. i usually get some good insults to use on my friends from threads like these


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 18, 2005)

yawn


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, just couldn't help yourself could you.
> 
> we haven't had one of these debates for a while, its due time for one...wish i could grab some popcorn for the show. i usually get some good insults to use on my friends from threads like these



Yeah, LOL...I was just playing. Yes, I fall onto the side of inclines being able to emphasize the upper pecs, but no, I do not plan on debating it any further.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 18, 2005)

Well what would you say for me.  I am 5' 11" and 167lbs and going up.  I'm bulking right now.  Should I be doing incline presses or just stick with the flat?  I usually do 4 sets of flat and 3 sets of incline.  Is that to many sets?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Well what would you say for me.  I am 5' 11" and 167lbs and going up.  I'm bulking right now.  Should I be doing incline presses or just stick with the flat?  I usually do 4 sets of flat and 3 sets of incline.  Is that to many sets?



it really depends on what your whole program looks like.


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Well what would you say for me.  I am 5' 11" and 167lbs and going up.  I'm bulking right now.  Should I be doing incline presses or just stick with the flat?  I usually do 4 sets of flat and 3 sets of incline.  Is that to many sets?



7 work sets for chest is reasonable.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 18, 2005)

Back, Biceps - Deadlifts, Rows, Curls
Chest, Triceps, Shoulders - Flat Bench, Incline Bench, Skull Crushers, Military
Legs - Squat
To be put basically


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 18, 2005)

hey Gopro what do you mean by worksets? Does a workset me like the bigger chest lifts like flat and incline bench as opposed to lets say flys?  Also do you believe that incline does work upper chest more or were you being sarcastic/instigating?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2005)

GoPro really does believe in inclines. A work set is a set that isn't a warmup, it can be a fly or a dumbell curl or a squat.


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> hey Gopro what do you mean by worksets? Does a workset me like the bigger chest lifts like flat and incline bench as opposed to lets say flys?  Also do you believe that incline does work upper chest more or were you being sarcastic/instigating?



By worksets I simply mean all non-warmup sets.

Yes, I do believe in incline presses working (emphasizing, not isolating) the upper chest.


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 18, 2005)

the incline is good.  very good.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Back, Biceps - Deadlifts, Rows, Curls
> Chest, Triceps, Shoulders - Flat Bench, Incline Bench, Skull Crushers, Military
> Legs - Squat
> To be put basically



if you're gonna use two exercises and 7 sets for chest you need to be doing a proportionate amount of work for the rest of your body. so use two exercises for you lats (a horizontal move and a vertical move ie bb rows, pull ups) and hit your legs with atleast 3 moves - squat, sldl, lunge then calf work for example. you should also hit militaries before tri's. i would also put deads on leg day and alternate between squats/deads every two weeks or something but thats just me.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 18, 2005)

Damn mudge, when did you get so hot?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2005)

I changed some exercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

He didn't use PCT


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 18, 2005)

I just posted a similar question in a different thread before I saw this one, but I guess this is the more appropriate place for it.

 Exactly how do incline movements work the chest differently from flat ones? I mean I realize that, of course, your body is inclined and your arms are in a different range of motion, but what's the added benefit? For example, I do flat DB presses and flies, what added benefits could I expect if I were to add inclined DB presses and flies? Thanks.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I just posted a similar question in a different thread before I saw this one, but I guess this is the more appropriate place for it.
> 
> Exactly how do incline movements work the chest differently from flat ones? I mean I realize that, of course, your body is inclined and your arms are in a different range of motion, but what's the added benefit? For example, I do flat DB presses and flies, what added benefits could I expect if I were to add inclined DB presses and flies? Thanks.


An inlcline press is just an inbetween shoulder press and flat bench press, all it does is place more stress on the delts and less on the pecs.

It shifts the balance because your approching a seated shoulder press by raising the bench to an incline, keep going and it would be a seated shoulder press.

If you could place more "empahsis" on the upper chest then you could do that on all other muscles, which is just madness... lets all do leg extensions that are at and incline so it places more "emphasis" on the upper quads, what a load of rubbish! 

Still people belive what they want to because they either 

A-Been doing it to long to admit otherwise 
B-Feel that by saying so now would damage their image
C-Have not enough knowledge of human anatomy
D-Like to think it true to make training more "fun" (maybe for their clients)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I just posted a similar question in a different thread before I saw this one, but I guess this is the more appropriate place for it.
> 
> Exactly how do incline movements work the chest differently from flat ones? I mean I realize that, of course, your body is inclined and your arms are in a different range of motion, but what's the added benefit? For example, I do flat DB presses and flies, what added benefits could I expect if I were to add inclined DB presses and flies? Thanks.




that work differnely becasue they alter the plane of motion you are pressing in from transvers to inbetween transverse and frontal.  It is good to be strong in all planes of motions.  Also, altering the plane of motion you are pressing in is stimulating to the CNS as it can't adapt to one lift so progress can contiune you to be made.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> He didn't use PCT


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 19, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> An inlcline press is just an inbetween shoulder press and flat bench press, all it does is place more stress on the delts and less on the pecs.
> 
> It shifts the balance because your approching a seated shoulder press by raising the bench to an incline, keep going and it would be a seated shoulder press.
> 
> If you could place more "empahsis" on the upper chest then you could do that on all other muscles, which is just madness... lets all do leg extensions that are at and incline so it places more "emphasis" on the upper quads, what a load of rubbish!



You guys all bring up good points.  No clear answer though.  I'm confused  .


----------



## nectron101 (Apr 19, 2005)

eventhough incline is harder for me..

I find it fun and rewarding!!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> A-Been doing it to long to admit otherwise
> B-Feel that by saying so now would damage their image
> C-Have not enough knowledge of human anatomy
> D-Like to think it true to make training more "fun" (maybe for their clients)



A-  
B-  
C-  
D-  

I will not argue the point any further and will only say that I am CERTAIN that incline presses can affect more growth in the upper pecs. However, anyone that believes otherwise is ok by me and is allowed their opinion based on the "facts" that they have chosen to believe in.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't mess with gopro dude.  He'll beat you down with his massive 27 inch anaconda.  And I don't mean arms.



Ok, j/k, I do mean arms.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 19, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> A-
> B-
> C-
> D-
> ...


You fall into A,B and D I think


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

I think "d" is okay.   It is a great way to progress a client to getting stronger in different planes of motion.  Also, from that inclined angle you can work on shoulder strenght without puting so much pressure on the limbar spine (as if you were seated up right or standing).  this is a great thing for people with bad backs as most people don't have shoulder strenght to begin with.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 19, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> An inlcline press is just an inbetween shoulder press and flat bench press, all it does is place more stress on the delts and less on the pecs.
> 
> It shifts the balance because your approching a seated shoulder press by raising the bench to an incline, keep going and it would be a seated shoulder press.
> 
> ...


no wonder we kicked englands ass in two wars and had to bail you guys out in 2 others. i hope not all the english are this niave


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> You fall into A,B and D I think



No, thats your problem...you obviously don't think.


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think "d" is okay.   It is a great way to progress a client to getting stronger in different planes of motion.  Also, from that inclined angle you can work on shoulder strenght without puting so much pressure on the limbar spine (as if you were seated up right or standing).  this is a great thing for people with bad backs as most people don't have shoulder strenght to begin with.



Very good points, but I use incline benches to further upper pec development primarily. (Yes, I'm just being a pain now...I know you don't believe in the upper/lower pec thing    ).


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> I think incline is a harder lift than flat.  I would definetly not neglect incline press.  If I had to choose between flat and incline I would take the incline.



I hope you do not mean for overall chest deveolpment? 

Inclines bring a lot of deltoids into play, not ideal for isolating the pecs especially for heavy pressing. I would definitely choose flat or decline if I had to choose one, however I use all 3 angles.

here is a good article on the topic: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41879


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I hope you do not mean for overall chest deveolpment?
> 
> Inclines bring a lot of deltoids into play, not ideal for isolating the pecs especially for heavy pressing. I would definitely choose flat or decline if I had to choose one, however I use all 3 angles.
> 
> here is a good article on the topic: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41879



Boy, you really love that article Rob, LOL! Anyway, as Will B says, I would too take inclines over flats for overall chest development. However, anyone who does not believe the upper chest can be emphasized would obviously not.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Very good points, but I use incline benches to further upper pec development primarily. (Yes, I'm just being a pain now...I know you don't believe in the upper/lower pec thing    ).




yes, i know you are being a pain.  I am not going to bite though.  People will choose to believe what ever it is they want to believe and try as hard as they can't to find reasons to support their beliefs.  

I think the main thing here isn't so much to argue about the reasons why we do them.  just make sure you do them.


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, i know you are being a pain.  I am not going to bite though.  People will choose to believe what ever it is they want to believe and try as hard as they can't to find reasons to support their beliefs.
> 
> I think the main thing here isn't so much to argue about the reasons why we do them.  just make sure you do them.



No, I don't really "want you to bite," I'm just kidding around in light of the fact at how heavily this particular topic has been, and always will be argued. 

I am 100% confident in my belief about incline presses, so I do not need to argue it anymore...so now, I just find humor in it all.

But yes, it is a good exercise to do, regardless of the reason you feel you are doing it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

well said.


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well said.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 19, 2005)

Gopro is they brought out a leg extension machine that had your thighs resting at a decline (not flat) do you belive they would hit the quad different?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 19, 2005)

P.S this is a great link while on the subject: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ead.php?t=41879


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Gopro is they brought out a leg extension machine that had your thighs resting at a decline (not flat) do you belive they would hit the quad different?



That is not the same thing at all. Pick a better one.


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> P.S this is a great link while on the subject: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ead.php?t=41879



Great article, but does not address the entire argument. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2005)

since you guys are all debating between incline and flat bench presses, what happens when you throw in decline bench? At my gym, i rarely see anyone do decline bench. They always do flat, incline, and then like flyes or pec deck. I usually like to do flat/incline/pec deck one week and then flat/decline/flyes the next week as well as dips to both of those.

So my question is, is decline more effective than incline or is it about the same with a different range of motion like p-funk was talking about.


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> since you guys are all debating between incline and flat bench presses, what happens when you throw in decline bench? At my gym, i rarely see anyone do decline bench. They always do flat, incline, and then like flyes or pec deck. I usually like to do flat/incline/pec deck one week and then flat/decline/flyes the next week as well as dips to both of those.
> 
> So my question is, is decline more effective than incline or is it about the same with a different range of motion like p-funk was talking about.



I am not a fan of declines. The range of motion is too short and I don't like blood rushing back into my head while I lift. However, if you like them and feel they work your chest well, then by all means continue doing them.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2005)

> The range of motion is too short and I don't like blood rushing back into my head while I lift.



Lift through the PAIN! The INTENSITY gopro!!


----------



## Newt (Apr 19, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> And yes, I use inclines to build my upper pectorals.


I'm know you aren't starting something but I'm glad you did say it!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 19, 2005)

So even though the incline places less emphasis on the pecs, it can still help them grow more than just flat? That does make sense because many muscles (like biceps) are worked secondarily and still grow. Would you recommend using incline in addition to flat DB presses and flies? The only thing is, if you go overboard you'd be doing declines, flats, inclines, further inclines, shoulder presses, etc until your workouts are two hours long, which is precisely what I'm trying to avoid. But my workouts are pretty short so adding inclines wouldn't be unreasonable.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 19, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> My goal is gaining mass.  Should I just do flat bench for my chest and not incline bench?  Is it pointless for me to do 3 sets of incline after my 4 sets of flat?


  Pointless?  What are you talkin about?  Its pointless to do 3 sets when you can do 4!


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> So even though the incline places less emphasis on the pecs, it can still help them grow more than just flat? That does make sense because many muscles (like biceps) are worked secondarily and still grow. Would you recommend using incline in addition to flat DB presses and flies? The only thing is, if you go overboard you'd be doing declines, flats, inclines, further inclines, shoulder presses, etc until your workouts are two hours long, which is precisely what I'm trying to avoid. But my workouts are pretty short so adding inclines wouldn't be unreasonable.



I do not feel there is a need to do declines at all as the lower portion of the pecs grow so easily. I only feel that one flat movement per workout is needed and that the other two should emphasize the upper pecs as these usually lag behind. I normally include two incline movements as my first 2 exercises and then finish flat. My whole chest workout is 6-7 sets, which is far from overdoing it.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 19, 2005)

Use incline to develop mass over the collar bone so you can start to do front squats.  Now with some mass over the collar bone you can sit the bar nice in there.


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2005)

Newt said:
			
		

> I'm know you aren't starting something but I'm glad you did say it!



Most people around here know how I feel, so its no secret. I respect all of the guys who believe that you can't work the upper pecs, even though I think they are wrong. The argument is old and I only really need be concerned with the people that I train and come to me for advice.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2005)

gopro this is off topic here but i remember a post from a while back that u said you opened your own gym right?

If so, how did you plan and work your way to owning a gym? What are some requirements needed to do this? Are you a personal trainer as well? Give me the story of how you started this business if you dont mind


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I do not feel there is a need to do declines at all as the lower portion of the pecs grow so easily. I only feel that one flat movement per workout is needed and that the other two should emphasize the upper pecs as these usually lag behind. I normally include two incline movements as my first 2 exercises and then finish flat. My whole chest workout is 6-7 sets, which is far from overdoing it.


Funny you feel that the lower chest grows easy, its because; 

A That muscle in the human body is shaped to be bigger at the bottom then the top.

B You visually see it grow better because its the point with the most mass which means that it is the point to which it is easier to see growing.   

Example: Thighs, you will see more size gain in the upper quad then the lower part (near knee) because the shape of the muscle is of a much larger size in the upper portion so you would visually see faster improvements there.

You look at young smaller ripped natural bodybuilders who fart about with all these different exersise, they dont look no different to my mate who just does boxing training and no weights because he holds just the same about of muscle at a similar b/f.. end of...really!


----------



## mmuscle (Apr 20, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Funny you feel that the lower chest grows easy, its because;
> 
> A That muscle in the human body is shaped to be bigger at the bottom then the top.
> 
> ...


 Yep I agree. Its all just perspective. You just notice the lager areas of the muscle far more easily than you do the smaller parts.

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Funny you feel that the lower chest grows easy, its because;
> 
> A That muscle in the human body is shaped to be bigger at the bottom then the top.
> 
> ...



Honestly, you really have no clue about what you are talking about. You also have no clue what I am talking about. Listen, when you have trained 500 + people and have been doing it yourself for 15+ years, then please get back to me. Until then, please don't bother addressing me on this topic anymore. That is not an insult, its just reality. Thank you.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Honestly, you really have no clue about what you are talking about. You also have no clue what I am talking about. Listen, when you have trained 500 + people and have been doing it yourself for 15+ years, then please get back to me. Until then, please don't bother addressing me on this topic anymore. That is not an insult, its just reality. Thank you.


Whatever.. and there are people who have trained for 20+ years and instructed 750+ people that would say it is "you" that hasn`t a clue, so please dont bring numbers into it...numbers of years trained or how many people trained dosnt back up what is right and what is wrong..


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Listen, when you have trained 500 + people and have been doing it yourself for 15+ years


First of all, no offense to gopro.  I just hate when people think they know all because of experience.  I hear this a lot from older people I work with.  I work in the electronics field and they all seem to think they know everything because they are older then me and been working here longer.  That is bullshit.  Maybe someone is just smarter then you and understands things better and faster.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 20, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Whatever.. and there are people who have trained for 20+ years and instructed 750+ people that would say it is "you" that hasn`t a clue, so please dont bring numbers into it...numbers of years trained or how many people trained dosnt back up what is right and what is wrong..


agreed, although who am I to say.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> gopro this is off topic here but i remember a post from a while back that u said you opened your own gym right?
> 
> If so, how did you plan and work your way to owning a gym? What are some requirements needed to do this? Are you a personal trainer as well? Give me the story of how you started this business if you dont mind



Yes, I had my own small gym from 1998 to 2003. It was mainly just personal training, but it had quite a large clientele, as aside from myself, I had 8 trainers working under me. They were all had-picked by me, and had to have special skills and be top-of-the-line!

I have been a personal trainer/strength coach/contest prep coach since 1992, and that is what I did straight out of college (although the level at which I did it slowly increased every year). I started out going to people's homes/offices, but then expanded to gyms later on. Finally, I decided that I wanted my own space, with my own hand-picked equipment, and an atmosphere that I felt was most conducive to making physical progress.

I had saved a good amount of money by then, and I took about 6 months to research locations, equipment, flooring, mirrors, local trainers, etc, etc. Once I found a good spot of the right size I was ready to rock and roll and it took me about 3 more months to get open.

After building the business over 5 years I was about ready to begin looking for a larger space or another location. However, as life tends to do sometimes, I was thrown a curve-ball. VPX Sports contacted me about working for them and they flew me to their offices in Florida and offered me a position with them. They made it rather hard to resist, and also, since I hate winters in NY, I decided to consider it.

After 2 months they flew me down again and made an even better offer, so I decided to make the move. That was in Aug. 2003. I kept my gym running in NY until about Dec. 2003, but it became too hard doing this while working full-time, and of course being out of state, so I sold it.

There you go!


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> gopro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Ok buddy. I agree...experience doesn't mean everything if you don't know much to begin with, or don't continue to educate yourself. But unfortunately I have far, far, far more than just experience. I will leave it at that.
> 
> Inclines build the chest, but emphasize the upper portion. Don't believe that? It does not bother me, and you have every right to believe otherwise. I don't put people down for being wrong.


Cool, I know you belive you can emphasize the upper chest, I think you cant, but I still think inclines can be a usefull exercise, because I argue my point with you dosnt mean i disrespect you mate, in this game (how human bodies work, anaotmy etc) not everything is 100% certain.. one day it may be, until then we can have fun arguing the facts we know   (but I suppose your tired of this topic.. one reason why i pushed you  )

cheers


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Inclines build the chest, but emphasize the upper portion. Don't believe that? It does not bother me, and you have every right to believe otherwise. I don't put people down for being wrong.


I am the one who started this thread to get an answer.  I didn't think it would turn out like this.  I guess I will never get a straight answer because there isnt' one.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Cool, I know you belive you can emphasize the upper chest, I think you cant, but I still think inclines can be a usefull exercise, because I argue my point with you dosnt mean i disrespect you mate, in this game (how human bodies work, anaotmy etc) not everything is 100% certain.. one day it may be, until then we can have fun arguing the facts we know   (but I suppose your tired of this topic.. one reason why i pushed you  )
> 
> cheers



Yes Uzi, my negativity in this thread is mostly because of being tired of the topic, but I am at fault to b/c I also pushed it earlier. It would be of interest for people to know that most of my studies during my schooling was in anatomy, physiology, and kinesiology...so I have that entire perspective in my head regarding the matter of being able to "hit certain parts of a muscle." However, even with that, it is from other perspectives...observation, experimentation, EMG studies, theories on muscle soreness, and speaking with other top people in the field...that I have come to my conclusion.

The statement you made above is the most intelligent one I have heard regarding this topic...

"...in this game (how human bodies work, anaotmy etc) not everything is 100% certain.. one day it may be, until then we can have fun arguing the facts we know..."


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I am the one who started this thread to get an answer.  I didn't think it would turn out like this.  I guess I will never get a straight answer because there isnt' one.



Well, in truth, you did get a straight answer...it all just depends on which one you believe in, or whom you choose to believe. Myself and a few others gave you as straight and honest answer as possible as to what we feel is FACT. Now I guess you have to decide for yourself.

There is a truth...but I guess only GOD knows 100% for sure. (However, he/she agrees with me...j/k, LOL).


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> "...in this game (how human bodies work, anaotmy etc) not everything is 100% certain.. one day it may be, until then we can have fun arguing the facts we know..."



With that said, lets close this thread.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

what town in Long Island was your gym GP?


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what town in Long Island was your gym GP?



Bellmore...from what I hear, the space has now been taken over by a huge flower shop.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I hope you do not mean for overall chest deveolpment?
> 
> Inclines bring a lot of deltoids into play, not ideal for isolating the pecs especially for heavy pressing. I would definitely choose flat or decline if I had to choose one, however I use all 3 angles.


Not necessarily for overall chest development but for overall strength and power.

As for the comments on experiance, god forbid people think experiance has to do with anything.  I mean shit I'm sure someone who just stepped into a gym could have a large chance of knowing more than someone who has been lifting for 15 years....Riiiight.


----------

